
Live California election results - wkoszek
http://graphics.latimes.com/la-na-pol-2016-election-results-california/
======
wkoszek
One thing I'll say: I've observed the election results on many sites and the
work web guys put into having us understand all this complex data: amazing. I
couldn't vote in California, but this page at least gives me super clear
understanding of whats going on, very quickly.

